# Color dyeing Pigeon



## scooter1989 (Jul 19, 2011)

Hi everyone, I food color dyed my 3 white homing pigeon. I was just wondering if you think it a good idea or not? I made one like a parrot, one is hot pink, and one is sky neon blue. It was really simple and quick to do with no harm to the bird. All i did was put food coloring dye in a clean spray bottle with warm water. Put the bird in a small cage about 2 ft by 1 ft long, and sprayed them like if i was giving them a shower bath. They didn't seem to mind it at all. Then i take the bird in a warm draft free cage with a light on top to dry. I was also wondering if the hawk will attack them or would they stay away because of there bright coloring?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

we really need pics of that!


----------



## orock (Mar 28, 2011)

I saw a video once a while back somewhere in Hawaii where they dyed at least 20 Pigeons and released them at parties. Has anyone else seen this video?


----------



## raftree3 (Oct 16, 2010)

Here's a link that shows a competitive pigeon event that is very popular in Spain. Not sure I quite understand it but a part of it involves dyeing these birds. http://www.vivatv.es/viva-tv-programmes/65/353


----------



## johnnyksspeedshop (Oct 12, 2007)

raftree3 said:


> Here's a link that shows a competitive pigeon event that is very popular in Spain. Notr sure I quite understand it but a part of it involves dyeing these birds. http://www.vivatv.es/viva-tv-programmes/65/353


Those are sporting picas, pouters or deportivos. They dye them so the judges can tell them apart. The competition is called a suelta where the cocks are judged on how closely and for how long they follow and try to catch the female. The sueltas can last very long and all the birds are loose, so they can all chase the hen around town. They even may put leather helmets on the females so she doesnt loose the feather on her head.


----------



## abluechipstock (Nov 26, 2010)

I've seen some white pigeons with red wing tips to signify the blood of Christ at funeral releases. I wonder if a bright color would warn a hawk of "danger" would be a worth while experiment


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

O brother..hawks are every where and go after all kinds and colors of birds. Why would anyone think that a color would frighten them away?!


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

If you could color large eyeball patches on the wing shield that could help. Like the natural defenses of butterflies. But then I've seen pictures of a peregrine on the tail of a bird with eyeballs dyed onto the wings.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

orock said:


> I saw a video once a while back somewhere in Hawaii where they dyed at least 20 Pigeons and released them at parties. Has anyone else seen this video?


Yes. Not just his release team either, but fancy birds too. His method of dying is a secret.

http://rainbowpigeons.blogspot.com/


----------



## sirpigeon (Jan 25, 2002)

My experience is that the hawks will still go after dyed pigeons. Here in Ohio (Cleveland) the hawks don't bother with pigeons all summer,but if I let them out in the winter I'd just be feeding the hawks! 
You can get food coloring in spray paint cans at most craft stores. They sell it for cake decorating.


----------



## scooter1989 (Jul 19, 2011)

Here is a picture of the birds that I colored dyed. It a link from my Facebook. Do anyone think it's mean? I have a strong heart for any living being. I seen it all over the web and wanted to try it for myself, after they said it was 100% safe. My birds do fly just fine as normal and do fine with the other pigeons.

The picture in the link below it where I dried them for about 4 hour before I put them back in there 12 by 12 coop.

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...473996928996.198371.1224604802&type=1&theater


----------



## scooter1989 (Jul 19, 2011)

I have over 75 birds that I adore and care for more then anything.... One coop is !2 by 12 and the other is 6 by 15 lol. I was thinking about dyeing the tail feathers of my white mated pairs of homers, so that way I can keep up better on my birds, if they un-pair lol.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Looks good! I want to try it on my few white birds.


----------



## thepigeonkey (Oct 12, 2011)

I just had a look at your birds. they do look like the picas I saw on youtube in spain, I read your friends replys on facebook, they think your wierd keeping pigeons. my friends think that too. I guess thats why we come here, to feel normal lol


----------



## thepigeonkey (Oct 12, 2011)

then when you tell your friends you chat on a website called pigeon talk thats when they know your wierd


----------



## scooter1989 (Jul 19, 2011)

Haha!!! It told that to a few of my friends lol they think im weird already. This site is home to me..


----------



## thepigeonkey (Oct 12, 2011)

what kind of pigeons do you have? you said you have 75? I have about the same number,.. maybe 100ish
I dont like to count them because then I may have to get rid of some


----------



## orock (Mar 28, 2011)

The birds look great, I might try it also.


----------



## scooter1989 (Jul 19, 2011)

thepigeonkey said:


> what kind of pigeons do you have? you said you have 75? I have about the same number,.. maybe 100ish
> I dont like to count them because then I may have to get rid of some


I have alot of Homers, of all colors some common and some very rare colors. I also have three breeds of Rollors, mostly in almond colors. I also have Egyptian swifts, Indian Fantails, German Owls and old dutch Capuchines.


----------



## scooter1989 (Jul 19, 2011)

raftree3 said:


> Here's a link that shows a competitive pigeon event that is very popular in Spain. Not sure I quite understand it but a part of it involves dyeing these birds. http://www.vivatv.es/viva-tv-programmes/65/353


Wow that's pretty cool. Thanks for the link! It interesting how they train the males to follow the white strip on the hen tail, all the colored birds a cocks and the winning cock bird gets the hen.


----------



## thepigeonkey (Oct 12, 2011)

your as bad as me, I have english carriers, frillbacks, croppers, rollers, racers, thieves, high fliers. I should cut down but I find them so relaxing, even though they are alot of hard work. do you have more pics or videos? do you fly them all, some of them or none of them? I like to watch the rollers spin


----------



## scooter1989 (Jul 19, 2011)

thepigeonkey said:


> your as bad as me, I have english carriers, frillbacks, croppers, rollers, racers, thieves, high fliers. I should cut down but I find them so relaxing, even though they are alot of hard work. do you have more pics or videos? do you fly them all, some of them or none of them? I like to watch the rollers spin


I fly half of of them. I have two coops, one for my flyers and one for my breeders and stock birds. Most of my birds come from all over the United State. The man who sold them to me "Who is my friend" told me every little thing about each bird and where they came from. I do have some pics on my profile of this site and also on fb.


----------

